# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang Tết Nguyên Đán 2014, Chuyên Du Lịch Nha Trang Tết 2014 Giá Rẻ

## TourdulichVip

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG TỨ ĐẢO
*TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG - TOUR KDL TRĂM TRỨNG
TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG TẾT NGUYÊN ĐÁN 2014*
Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm
Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng ô tô
Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2 sao, 3 sao, 4 sao
*GIÁ TOUR: 1.690.000 VNĐ/K*
Hotline: 0909815093



_Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang sớm trở thành điểm du lịch hấp dẫn được nhiều du khách nước ngoài và nội địa lựa chọn bởi vẻ đẹp mênh mang của biển cả cùng dòng nước xanh ngát, với những bãi biển dài thướt tha, những hòn đảo thiên đường mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho Nha Trang đã thực sự lôi cuốn trọn vẹn tình yêu, cảm tình của du khách một lần đặt chân tới thành phố biển xinh đẹp này._


_Tham gia cùng Tour Nha Trang, du khách sẽ có dịp thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng, hay thư thả đi dạo qua con đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật rợp hoa bằng lăng, tím dịu dàng cả một góc phố khiến du khách tưởng như mình đang đi thuyền xuôi theo dòng sông quê của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, rồi ngẩn ngơ theo mùi hoa sữa nồng nàn của phố Biệt Thự mà ngỡ như đang dạo bước trên những con đường ngát mùi hoa sữa của chốn Hà thành. Nha Trang - nơi ấy phố mới vẫn còn giữ hồn quê…_


*TỒI NGÀY 1: TP.HCM –* *TOUR NHA TRANG** (450 Km)*.
*20h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Đến *Long Khánh*đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi, tự túc ăn khuya, đoàn nghỉ đêm trên xe. Tiếp tục khởi hành đi du lịch Nha Trang.


*NGÀY 2: DU LỊCH NHA TRANG– KDL TẮM KHOÁNG BÙN TRĂM TRỨNG  (ĂN BA BỮA).*

*
*
__
Đến Khánh Hòa, xe đưa đoàn đến *Khu du lịch Trăm Trứng * “*Egg Mud Bath*”*.*
Đoàn tham quan KDL Tắm Khoáng Bùn Trăm Trứng với tổng diện tích hơn 20 hecta, bao gồm Khu Tắm Khoáng Bùn, Khu nghỉ mát và Khu vui chơi giải trí _(Khu Du Lịch Tắm Khoáng Bùn Trăm Trứng không chỉ đem lại cho du khách sự hài lòng và tiện lợi từ hệ thống dịch vụ đa dạng, lối kiến trúc hiện đại, môi trường thiên nhiên trong lành, xanh mát, mà còn tái hiện những nét độc đáo, tinh tế, đặc trưng và đầy ý nghĩa của vẻ đẹp Văn hóa Chămpa.__)_
*07h00:* Đoàn đến *Khu Du Lịch Trăm Trứng*. Đoàn vào cổng, di chuyển đến nhà hàng AULAC dùng bữa sáng. Sau bữa sáng khách tự do tản bộ tham quan toàn cảnh KDL với:
*- Phố Champa*
*- Vườn Hoa Ponaga*
*- Khu Ngâm Chân Khoáng Nóng*
*- Đồi Tịnh Tâm*
*- Đồi Việt Hoàng Đạo*
*- Hòn Non Bộ Thái Bình*
*- Khu Dã Ngoại*
*- Khu Leo Núi…*
- Làng LAK-KON-KU – Ngôi làng với nét kiến trúc Tây Nguyên độc đáo tại Nha Trang…
*Tham gia dịch vụ* tắm sàn phun mưa, ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp, tắm hồ bơi, hồ thủy lực zacuzzi, thác nước…
*12h00:* Tập trung đến nhà hàng AULAC ăn trưa. Sau khi ăn trưa quý khách tự do tham quan tại khu du lịch Trăm Trứng và mua sắm tại : Egg shop&Souvenirshop với những sản phẩm nghệ thuật thủ công được mô phỏng và chế tác theo hình dạng từ những quả trứng như : Bình Hoa, Tranh nghệ thuật, hộp đựng trang sức,…đây sẽ là những món quà độc đáo và đầy ý nghĩa dành cho du khách và người thân.
*14h00:* Kết thúc chương trình. Đoàn khởi hành về Nha Trang.
*17h00:* Đoàn dùng *Nem nướng Ninh hòa* đặc sản *Nha Trang* thay cho bữa cơm chiều.
*Buổi tối:* Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố biển về đêm. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.


*NGÀY 3: DU NGOẠN TỨ ĐẢO – VINPEARLAND (Ăn hai bữa)* 


** *07h00:* Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng buffet tại khách sạn.
08h30 : Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý Khách tại khách sạn. Đưa xuống Cảng du lịch Cầu Đá
*08h50: Đến Hòn Mun:*
Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quý hiếm bằng dụng cụ kính lặn ống thở hoặc tàu đáy kính.
*11h00 – 12h30: Đến Hòn Một:*
Ăn trưa trên tàu với những khay ăn cá nhân rất vệ sinh, Thực đơn bao gồm:
Sau đó thưởng thức chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ live Show, tham gia chương trình bar nổi trên biển, tiệc rượu vang cùng với Bartender rất thú vị.
*14:h00 – 15h45: Đến Hòn Tằm:*
Quý khách có thể tham quan Khu nhà cổ: với các sản phẩm dệt thổ cẩm, làm gốm, nấu rượu … truyền thống. Tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi rộng 2.700m2, tắm nước ngọt, tắm nước ngọt miễn phí.
Miễn phí thuyền Kayak (01 giờ), tennis, phao bơi, ghế nằm, ghế bố, chòi lá (chi phí tham quan tự túc).
*16h00 – 16h30: Đến Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên:*
Quý khách ngắm nhìn Thủy cung Trí Nguyên là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo được thiết kế tựa hình chiếc tàu buồm cổ và có cấu trúc như thủy cung trong chuyện cổ tích.
Tại đây Quý khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn những sinh vật biển trong lòng thủy cung để khám phá sự đa dạng của hàng trăm loài động thực vật biển.
16:30 Xe và hướng dẫn đưa quý khách về lại khách sạn trên đường về đoàn ghé mua sắm đặc sản Nha Trang tại Chợ Đầm. Dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Buổi tối quý khách tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm hoặc sang vui chơi tại khu du lịch 5 sao *Hòn Ngọc Việt – Vinpearland* _(chi phí tự túc)_.


*NGÀY 4:**DU LICH NHA TRANG GIÁ RẺ** – TP.HCM (450 Km) - (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

** *07h00:* Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, dùng điểm tâm sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Khởi hành về *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*, đến PHAN RANG thưởng thức đặc sản *Mật Nho Phan Rang* miễn phí. Đòan về đến *Mũi Né - Phan Thiết* dừng chân ăn cơm trưa tại nhà *Hàng Long Sơn Mũi Né*. Tiếp tục về lại *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*.
*18h30:* Về đến *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
*DL INTOUR* chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chương trình tham quan!


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN 2013: 1.690.000VNĐ/K* *Lưu ý:*
*- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, cha mẹ tự lo cho bé.*
*- Trẻ em từ 6 đến 11 tuổi tính 50% giá tour người lớn (Có ghế ngồi trên xe, ăn uống và tham quan như người lớn nhưng ngủ chung với bố mẹ.*
*- Trẻ em trên 11 tuổi tính như người lớn.*

----------

